# Freehand 9/10 und 2. Monitor



## Ossi (28. Juli 2003)

Sicher gehört die Frage nicht unbedingt in dieses Forum, aber ich hoffe, hier FreeHand-Anwender zu erwischen.
Ich habe das Problem, daß unter Windows XP FreeHand 9 und 10 die einzigsten Programme sind, bei denen das Auslagern von Paletten auf einen 2. Monitor nicht richtig funktioniert. Die Palette lassen sich auf den 2. Monitor verschieben, aber dann dort nicht mehr anordnen oder andocken. Auf dem Mac gibt es da keinerlei Probleme. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und was kann man dagegen machen. Wie sieht dieses Problem bei FreeHand MX aus?


----------



## MOD (13. August 2003)

Ich glaub ich versteh dein Problem...

Freehand 10:
Bei mir verschwinden die Fenster, wenn ich sie auf dem zweiten Monitor auswähle komplett.
Die Symbolleisten bleiben, aber die sind ja eh nicht andockbar.

Freehand MX:
Keine Probleme, beste Tool vonne Welt...


----------



## Ossi (13. August 2003)

Hallo, kann es sein, daß sich Dein 2. Monitor auf der linken Seite befindet??? Ich habe im deutschen Macromedia-Forum gelesen, daß es ein Bug sein soll, es funktioniert nur, wenn der Monitor auf der rechten Seite steht. Die haben wohl Probleme die Koordinaten umzurechnen. Das Problem besteht auch bei Freehand MX, habe mir die Testversion installiert. Ich kann aber meinen Monitor aus Platzgründen nicht rechts stellen, also muß ich mit dem Bug leben oder waretn, bis Macromedia einen Patch rausbringt.


----------



## MOD (13. August 2003)

Ja, mein zweiter Monitor steht auch links...

Ich hab die Vollversion von MX und bei mir tuts bestens, nur mit der 10er hab ich halt Probleme...


----------

